# BMW 7 series G12 ECU fails after coding



## James4546 (Jan 31, 2021)

Don't want to freak you guys out but it was actually had happened to my 2018 7 series G12 740Li (id6) 

It happened when I tried to code Sport plus mode by using Bimmercode app on my Ipad and OBD link MX+ adapter. During the coding process I shut off the engine and enable the diagnostic mode as usual. * i did not hook any battery supply during the coding since the car is only 3 years old and I think it should not be any problem with the battery because he car works perfectly fine beforehand . So I go to Body Domain Controller and activate these parameters in the expert mode : FesSportWorldMode0 > Sport dynamic
FesSportWorldMode1 > Sport Expert
FesSportworldMode2> Sport individual
FesPiaDefaultSportworldMode> Sport Expert

Also in head unit I have already active the FES_Sport_expert

( which I have done a several coding before including enable a sport plus mode in another car including 5 G30 and 7 G12 series BMWs without any problem) HOWEVER , for this time after coding completed, the errors did not disappear like usual and there are “14 errors” pop up on I drive notification including Drive train, breaking system, transmission fault , and other 11 faulty codes and its remain on the screen. Also what I realize that it is uncommon is that the car cannot be start again ( I can only hear the cranking motor working but the engine not start) also other symptoms are the key was no longer detected plus I can’t rolling the windows up and can’t even able to lock the car. So the car is completely in unusable stage. 

At this point the car is taken to the dealership to diagnose the problem I can’t be sure if the coding is the cause of this problem since I have use the Bimmercode app before in many BMWs and I don’t think the Bimmercode can mess up the Ecu. So while waiting for the dealer to answer what do you guys think what causing this problem ? 

and if there are any updates, I will let you know as soon as possible. Very appreciated for your help.


----------



## Froodle (Jul 2, 2021)

Hi. I’m looking to try sport+ on my G12 as well 

what do you mean by “During the coding process I shut off the engine and enable the diagnostic mode as usual. *”?? Why “AS USUAL

surely it’s safest to keep the engine running or have a trickle charge to ensure things are stable during coding, and whilst coding is I progress, is it not safest to wait until it’s finished before doing anything?

also,Bimmetcode doesn’t have a diagnostic mode - where did you enable this and why?


----------

